# Need help with a Dispensational



## Swampguy (Aug 6, 2006)

I am meeting with my brother in law who is very much into dispensationalism and has never heard of covenant theology. Can anyone give me a simple overview of covenant theology that I can use to begin a conversation with him on the subject?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> I am meeting with my brother in law who is very much into dispensationalism and has never heard of covenant theology. Can anyone give me a simple overview of covenant theology that I can use to begin a conversation with him on the subject?



Try this out: http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/SmithMortonCovenantTheology.htm


----------



## beej6 (Aug 6, 2006)

Just ask him to explain dispensationalism in 1 minute or less. ;-)


----------



## bond-servant (Aug 6, 2006)

A friend from Whitefield wrote an EXCELLENT paper as a primer on convenant theology. It is about an 80 page read, but I'm sure I can get permission to email it to you, or she can...if you are interested. The kind of situation with your brother in law is one of the exact reasons it was written.


----------



## Swampguy (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Beth would love to read that paper if you can get permission. Tim


----------



## bond-servant (Aug 7, 2006)

Tim

Will check on it and get back to you asap 
Beth


----------



## bond-servant (Aug 7, 2006)

Tim, 

Email me and I'll send you a resource on this.

Beth


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> I am meeting with my brother in law who is very much into dispensationalism and has never heard of covenant theology. Can anyone give me a simple overview of covenant theology that I can use to begin a conversation with him on the subject?




I assume that you have already met with your brother-in-law. My suggestion would be to talk about the olive tree in Romans. It is a clear example that the Church has been grafting into Israel, thus God is still dealing with the same olive tree. There are not two trees (Israel being one and the Church being the other) as the Dispensationalists teach. This section of Romans was most helpful in my journey to Covenant Theology.


[Edited on 8-19-2006 by johnny_redeemed]


----------

